# Player Wanted in Batavia, Illinois...



## Pbartender (Mar 31, 2005)

At the end of this summer, one of our players will be leaving for college.  Therefore, we are pre-emptively searching for a new player to replace him.

Our group is currently running both a 3.5 D&D game and a Spycraft* game concurrently. You are welcome to join one, the other or both. We meet in Batavia, Illinois every Sunday evening from about 5:30 pm until about 9:30 pm. Anyone wishing to show up half an hour early gets a free home cooked meal. We play relatively relaxed games, usually with equal parts hack-n-slash, roleplaying, investigations, puzzle solving and such.

For more information, email me at MWDomeier@gmail.com.

*This campaign may be ending soon, and the game may change.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 16, 2005)

Inititiating 
_Frobozz Automatic Post Refresher_ TM


----------

